# just want some feed back on Velox rims



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

Im just curious to see if anyone has the Velox Zeta 8's. 
There website is 

http://www.veloxwheels.com/pdut_detail.asp?LineID=7&CateID=29&ProductID=4&mmdd=product

I was just curious if they fit on the Sentra Ser Spec V with the brembo brake package. The sales guy in the email said that the 40offset would fit my car. Im not sure about that so i was wondering if anyone had a set of these rims or if anyone has ever run VELOX rims. 

Just curious about quality, fit, function, if anyone knows the weight (y do companies always try to avoid telling you the weight of there rims).

just looking for info. anything is much appriciated. thanks.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

dont know about fitment, but id go bronze or all black.....


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah if i get them itll be the gloss black with polished lip.


any feeeeeeeed backkkk on these rims from anybody would be nice.


----------

